# Milan San Remo Predictions



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Alright cycling pundits, what are your predictions for the 2010 running? Cavendish, Cancellara, Armstrong?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I predict Boonen will not win.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Boss Hog!


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

rubbersoul said:


> Alright cycling pundits, what are your predictions for the 2010 running? Cavendish, Cancellara, Armstrong?


I say watch out for Boonen. It's the one monument suited for him that he's not won yet.
Cavendish not on form yet. 
Cancellara don't think so. Flanders may be his thing this year.
Armstrong......... no way.


2nd pick Bennatti.

Outside chance ...... God of thunder.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Armstrong?????? Nah.

Ordinarily, I'd wanna put the $ on Cav, but not this year. I'd assume his form would improve during the year, but I'm not sure he'd mentally deal well with not winning all of the sprints. 

I could potentially see Boonen on the podium.

I'd probably guess Liquigas, Garmin, or HTC within the sprinter dept.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Cavendish crashed today in the final stage of Tirreno-Adriatico. He hopped on a new bike and finished I guess, but I suppose there is potential he could be a little sore come Saturday and won't be riding 100%.

As for who will actually win it... no clue. Safe money right now is probably on Boonen.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Freire
Bennati
Boonen


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I like mtbbmet's picks.

Personally, I'm not sure but Bennati, Freire, Boonen, Micheal Rogers if he can avoid a sprint, Pozzato will be there too...

Lance? Hell no!


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

The changed the finish last year and is not more favoured for sprinters, but they still need to make the Poggio and Cipressa with the group. Such, Boonen can hang on easy climbs, and Hagan is proving his form....Farrar will be in the mix, it could be his first big win, he is curtainly racing well?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cavendish.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

somoene from liquigas


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm just glad its classics season.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm surprised there isn't more love for Boasson Hagen; he just keeps getting better. I'm not putting money on Boonen.

Honestly, I would like to see Farrar win.


----------



## fiddlers25 (Aug 15, 2009)

Gilbert will give it a go on the Poggio but it will still come down to a sprint and I'm betting on EBH


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

No to Cav, Armstrong, and Cancellara (I wish he'd win)

Boonen - Also nice, but I'm not betting on it. We'll see where Pozzato's form is at. Liquigas has looked strong overall.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

pozzato for the win. boonen second. farrar third. cavendish fat. I think it would be fantastic to see armstrong win (but certainly unlikely).


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Boasson Hagen


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Boonen will win. It is about time.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Boonen picks Bennati: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/boonen-bennati-best-bet-for-san-remo-glory?cid=OTC-RSS&attr=news_headlines

I'm starting to agree with those saying Liquigas is looking good. They did look really strong all last week.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

just took a look at the weather forecast - predicting rain on Saturday. Possibility of someone taking some extra chances on the descent/run in. If it's wet that will rule out riders like Armstrong etc who won't risk a lot on that descent.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

kytyree said:


> I'm just glad its classics season.


Yeah that. Now if effing Versus would just televise it, we'd be all set.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

cendres said:


> Yeah that. Now if effing Versus would just televise it, we'd be all set.


They won't. Versus has the ASO races. Universal Sports picked up rights to the major non-ASO races including many of the big races in Italy and Spain including Milan San Remo. Thankfully, you can watch Milan San Remo on universalsports.com for free, either live (typically with no commentary) or a "tape-delayed" replay of about the last hour of the race (with commentary).


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

Ah, I see. I knew about Versus/ASO, but didn't know that Universal had grabbed MSR. Even with that, Dish doesn't carry Universal. Thanks for the on-line tip. I know where I'll be Saturday AM.

Oh, and I forgot: Pippo or EBH


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Pozzato


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Dan Gerous said:


> I like mtbbmet's picks.
> 
> Personally, I'm not sure but Bennati, Freire, Boonen, Micheal Rogers if he can avoid a sprint, Pozzato will be there too...
> 
> Lance? Hell no!


A few years ago my wife and I went to Caffe della Sport in the Italian neighborhood of Boston to watch Milano-SanRemo on a big screen TV, with RAI fed through satellite TV. It was just us, two elderly Italian men, and one young-ish Italian dad excitedly explaining the race to his 5-year old daughter, the owner of the cafe who mumbled something about "some crazy guy who called yesterday to ask if we'd be open at 8 this morning to show the TV." Yep, I was that crazy guy. 

Halfway into the coverage, some hipsters came in and saw what was on TV. Then one of them asked me: "So how's Levi doing in the race?" 

My wife said that there was a very long pregnant pause as my face darkened, my expression unmoving, and according to my wife it took me 10 seconds to reply: "I don't think he's in this race." In case it matters, I think this was the 2007 edition. 

To this day, I still feel as if I had lost 10 seconds of my memory. I probably furiously went through the start list my head, but I really don't remember clearly. 

So while I think of the Spring Classics as the Most Holy of all parts of the cycling season, I have learned to tolerate questions from the Lance/Levi/Floyd fanbase. After all, it is to some extent their attention, no matter how limited, that keeps many sponsors in cycling. 

And my bet is on Gilbert, but only if Pozzato doesn't get into the same break as he does. In a sprint, my pick is Bennati. But only if he doesn't impede anybody in the finale, because he's too much of a gentleman and he'd just yield to the guy he is sort of impeding.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

stevesbike said:


> just took a look at the weather forecast - predicting rain on Saturday. Possibility of someone taking some extra chances on the descent/run in. If it's wet that will rule out riders like Armstrong etc who won't risk a lot on that descent.


Where's the smiley for manic laughter??
If it's raining Armstrong will be in a car. If not, then perhaps he can improve on his 2009 result, 125th 11:38 down.
Not really sure why RS are even riding. No point other than fulfilling PT commitment.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> Not really sure why RS are even riding. No point other than fulfilling PT commitment.


It's a long race, it's good training I guess.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

cendres said:


> Yeah that. Now if effing Versus would just televise it, we'd be all set.


Why? Sure, the video quality would be a little better, but i would just be about an hour, half of which would be about Lance.


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

Kenacycle said:


> Pozzato


I mirror the Pipo selection......he has been riding well the last two seasons and is quietly becoming a true contender now he is out of Boonen's shadow.


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Henderson for the win.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

RAI should be streaming it, www.rai.it (in Italian) from about 0950 estern USA time.


----------



## Todd_H (Nov 20, 2009)

Farrar


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/rating-the-milan-san-remo-contenders


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

ultimobici said:


> Where's the smiley for manic laughter??
> If it's raining Armstrong will be in a car. If not, then perhaps he can improve on his 2009 result, 125th 11:38 down.
> Not really sure why RS are even riding. No point other than fulfilling PT commitment.


I wasn't suggesting Armstrong might actually win - just used him as an example of how the weather could change the outcome. Rain + the Poggio descent could change everything - some riders will take huge risks on that descent (likely an underdog Italian rider) and it will be hard for a sprinter's team to pull them back if the corners are slick


----------



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

Team Sky looked pretty strong in all the right places at T.A....

I'd say Haussler from CTT but he's out with a knee injury so thats a no go  Sucks Cav is no where near the same form he was in 09....i would have loved to see that rematch. 

I'd say Hagen from sky.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> Where's the smiley for manic laughter??
> If it's raining Armstrong will be in a car. If not, then perhaps he can improve on his 2009 result, 125th 11:38 down.
> Not really sure why RS are even riding. No point other than fulfilling PT commitment.


Wow, you win this thread for the Lance prediction:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/armstrong-out-of-milan-san-remo-due-to-illness?cid=OTC-RSS&attr=news_headlines


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I wonder if Cav is faking again? Last year he let the whole world think that he couldn't climb and we remember what happened there don't we? It was Tom himself that went backwards up the Poggio, not the man he predicted - Cav. So, is he milking the "dental" excuse for all its worth? On Saturday we shall see.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Bennatti


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

ballan
bennati
cancellara

although I have some cheeky £ on Hunter @ at 150/1


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am going with Boassen Hagen


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i thought it would be duranduran, but now that i see he is out with a knee, lets take a flyer with pippo.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I'll go with Freire, best shape he's been in for years.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Alberto Contador.


//Fabian Cancellara maybe.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, I'm late, but I think it's finally going to be Boonen - just a feeling, no logic.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

merckxman said:


> RAI should be streaming it, www.rai.it (in Italian) from about 0950 estern USA time.


FraK! They are using some geo-locating software and the Silverlight video cast is blocked outside of Italy


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

ninjaslim said:


> although I have some cheeky £ on Hunter @ at 150/1


Hunter has had some good form this season, although he just announced he's out.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Bravo to all the Freire picks. He put it down on that sprint.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

woo hoo!!!! (spoiler)....

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Oscarrrrrrrriiiiitooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> woo hoo!!!! (spoiler)....
> 
> 
> .
> Oscarrrrrrrriiiiitooooooo!!!!!!


Wow, that was a true San Remo sprint finish let down..... booooooring!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

... that's racing, the roulers and climbers tried their best and couldn't shake the sprinters. 

and keep in mind, it was a pretty small group that came to the line. Oscar is definitely a worthy winner.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good win by Freire. Very enjoyable race. The result in doubt to the very end with all the big names in the frame.
Cavendish (my pick) looked absolutely shattered on the Cipressa.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

awesometown said:


> Wow, that was a true San Remo sprint finish let down..... booooooring!


You might want to trake up UFC or something. Cycling's not your sport.

JSR


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I was hoping fabian would turn his jets on toward the end


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

AJL said:


> Well, I'm late, but I think it's finally going to be Boonen - just a feeling, no logic.


Cue music: "Feelings, nothing more than feelings..."

Bravo to Winner!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sojourneyman said:


> I was hoping fabian would turn his jets on toward the end


yeah he had position and opportunity, I don't know why he didn't hit the gas.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> yeah he had position and opportunity, I don't know why he didn't hit the gas.


Out of gas, those jets require jet fuel!
________
Switzel Live


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

JSR said:


> You might want to trake up UFC or something. Cycling's not your sport.
> 
> JSR


sorry for wanting to see it end with something other than the same 5 people who once again spent the day sitting on wheels... Only to pop out for 5 seconds of effort. Sorry if I cant find the romance or whatever in that. 

I enjoy new things and surpises, but you retro-grouch salty attitude is enjoyable none-the-less.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

awesometown said:


> sorry for wanting to see it end with something other than the same 5 people who once again spent the day sitting on wheels... Only to pop out for 5 seconds of effort. Sorry if I cant find the romance or whatever in that. .


Hmm, I seem to recall the 2009 edition of thiis race had Hausler go of the front of a huge ctrowd to gap the field, only to be nipped at the line by a flying Cavendish. Those two were hardly among the "same 5 people" at the start of last year. I enjoyed that very much.

This year a slect group, containing several smart veterans, rode the race off their wheels over the decisive climbs, culminating in a star-studded sprint. I enjoyed that, too.

JSR


----------



## awesometown (May 23, 2005)

JSR said:


> Hmm, I seem to recall the 2009 edition of thiis race had Hausler go of the front of a huge ctrowd to gap the field, only to be nipped at the line by a flying Cavendish. Those two were hardly among the "same 5 people" at the start of last year. I enjoyed that very much.
> 
> This year a slect group, containing several smart veterans, rode the race off their wheels over the decisive climbs, culminating in a star-studded sprint. I enjoyed that, too.
> 
> JSR


well I'm glad you were happy with the outcome! And as my gift to you, I won't be a jerk and tell you how you should enjoy the race!

:thumbsup: 

Cheers!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Gotta say that's a good looking podium


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm stoked for Oscar. Its nice to see him on top.
I actually like Boonen more now than I used to now that he's not winning everything. If he had won I'd have been happy as well. His post race attitude sounded pretty positive.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/boonen-has-no-regrets-after-milan-san-remo


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

awesometown said:


> well I'm glad you were happy with the outcome! And as my gift to you, I won't be a jerk and tell you how you should enjoy the race!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers!


Hah! Ok, thanks for going light on me! 

JSR


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Was a good one. Heavy with the requisite weight of a 300 km race
________
WHAT TEMPERATURE DO YOU SET A VAPORITE VAPORIZER FOR BEST USE


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice to see Petacchi back. With those three up there and Bennati not far behind we may see some better contests for the sprints this year. With out Hincapie (who was a genius at setting up the sprints for Cav @ the TdF) the Manx missile will probably need to find a bit more thrust.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Incredible punch by Freire. Looks to be in good shape to contest a green jersey victory at the tour and take another worlds title.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

6 hours and 57 minutes in the cold and rain. Endless rollers then 3, 2, 1 big hills pedaled at warp speed, twisty Italian descents, nervous riding and sprint. Tough day. 

And I found out why Cancellara didn't jump - Matti Breschel was in that small split on the last descent, then Fabian got boxed at the bottom.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

jorgy said:


> gotta say that's a good looking podium :d


oscarrrrriiiitttooooo!!!!!!


----------

